# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  لطفن مرا هر چه سریعتر راهنمایی کنید

## xxx_men

با سلام 
میخوام بدونم که اگه بخوام با کامپیوترم که تو شبکه است از اطلاعات یه کامپیوتر دیگه (یا سرور) backupبگیرم باید چه راهی رو برم.
*(((اگه که امکان داره با توضیحات کامل)))*
 :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:

----------

